

Try out the Inferno OS without installing it - 1337p337
http://debu.gs/entries/try-inferno-without-installing-it

======
mycroftiv
Wow, great work! And thanks for the plug!

If anyone is looking for an easy way to dive in and explore the wonderful
world of namespaces and 9P, this is a perfect opportunity.

------
octetta
This is cool!

